#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  friends.....help me with ur answer...

## harryharish

here i have one question.....
When the flame comes out from the nozzle of gas stove burner,why the fire doesn't spread towards the cylinder through the hose....
give me ur answers friends...





  Similar Threads: Hi friends Friends hi friends hello friends hello friends

----------


## Miyoko Chan

The simplest demonstration is to use a compressed air _hose_ to blow air along a tube of cardboard. I'm blowing air from the middle of the tube _towards_ one end. *...* so this cloud of air, now five times as much as came _out_ of the _nozzle_, is now *...* uses the Venturi effect to pre-mix air _into_ the _gas_ before injecting it _into_ the _burner_.

----------


## sudheer sudheer

When gas react with air then only it starts fire through out nosile there is no air and cylinder contain only air so there was no establistion of flame.

----------

